# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  cho hỏi về máy acer veriton S460

## trangna

các bác cho em hỏi cpu veriton s460 và màn hình lcd v193hq hiện nay có giá bao nhiu vậy????
em có 1 cpu và màn hình như vậy muốn bán mà ko bít giá. máy đã qua sử dụng còn khoảng 90%
pro nào bít làm ơn mách hộ em. Em xin cảm ơn!

----------

